# Yak Question...



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Looking into to buying a new one for fishing and was wondering the best overall for the money? Thanks.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

There isnt one. They all have thier own unique pro's and cons. You have to paddle as many as you can and make your own decision. 

You will end up confused reading all the different opinions on here or any other site.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks for the help man, bout like trying to buy a boat that can fish it all. just wont happen.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

J_Lannon said:


> There isnt one. They all have thier own unique pro's and cons. You have to paddle as many as you can and make your own decision.
> 
> You will end up confused reading all the different opinions on here or any other site.


That's the best,most truthful advice going. You will get opinions but there is no one perfect one size fits all yak.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*lol*

Disappointing but true, and exactly what I'm in the middle of right now myself!


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm returning from a one year deployment in the Gulf and plan on getting a yak when I get home as well. 

I have read until my eyes are about to fall out  and still don't know for sure what I want. I have looked at the Hobies and Prowlers, Tarpon's, Redfish, X-Factor's, so on and so on. They are all exactly the same thing and but different. 

I've decided that I will narrow it down the ones that interest me the most and try to demo them if possible. I will also need to look at the mighty dollar. If I find a deal on one the search for the first yak will most likely end. I already know that the first will most likely not be the last. 

If the dollar thing works out I would like to look at a Hobie as first choice, ride dependant. I like the idea of working out and fishing at the same time and I can peddle faster and further that I can paddle. But them things are expensive! I also know that I want a 14". I plan to fish the sound, inter coastal most of the time with some trips through the surf to the big waters off Emerald Island mostly. Some fishing in HI is on the list of things to do as well. 

And all of this is totally fluid. I also need to keep in mind the paddle, PFD, rod holders, anchor stuff, fish finders and all the "REQUIRED EQUIPMENT" needed to fish. At least that's what I tell the wife. 

That's my plan and I'm stick'en to it, I think.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You gat a good plan MAC
Go get em! Good :fishing: and lotsa good luck!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*RedFish 14 to WS Ride 135*

My only reply to this is, I had a Redfish 14 and switched to the Ride 135. I have found the 135 to be a much better all around yak IMO. It was less expensive than the Redfish, and fully rigged was still cheaper than the Hobie. I am 6' 275 lbs. and stability is not an issue in the 135. Hope this might help, but as JL said demo as many as you can. I wish I would've before my first purchase.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Tuggggggg. Now now. No need to trash your former ride. In fact, I believe that same yak is sitting in my backyard right now??

That shows you the total personal preference aspect of a kayak....


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

jhmorgan said:


> Tuggggggg. Now now. No need to trash your former ride. In fact, I believe that same yak is sitting in my backyard right now??
> 
> That shows you the total personal preference aspect of a kayak....


LOL, You've got the khaki one, I've got the red one...

But in all seriousness, the Tarpon 160i is a nice fast yak that tracks well (when I feel like putting in an effort, which is rare ). But stability wise, ummm..I really think others are better. I've only turtled in surf and in shallow water w/ a cow-nose that wouldn't cooperate...(knock on wood)..

Skunk


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree with the posts on the Ride 135 and the Tarpon 160i. The Ride is super stable, I have a bare Ride 135 that I use for spearfishing and fly fishing, and a Tarpon 160i that I use inshore and offshore; however, I did go into the drink one time due to a tight drag and a pissed off cobia. Lost the fish and the rod, but learned a good lesson.

Ryan


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Before You BUY*

Try out a mirage driven yak by Hobie.....I have a couple of paddlers 3 to be exact and my next purchase will be a mirage driven yak ... Why you ask I had the pleasure of a 2.5 hr paddle back into a strong head wind while following someone peddling and fishing the 2.5 hrs back to the ramp. There's some thing about casting and paddling that are just not doable in strong winds and tide. In fact I've also spoken with peddlers who with a stringer of fish told me where to find the fish but due to tide I was unable to negotiate my way to the fish though they could. 

just a thought.......

Good luck in your quest,

Tim


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks for the help guys


----------

